# EcoTech Coral Glue - Review.....



## Taipan

Expensive is a relative term on it's own; never mind using the term for a hobby such as this. But in the case of this product.....It's not cheap but definitely worth it in my opinion.

I will follow-up by agreeing that a person can go to the local 'Dollar Store', Hardware Store, and even Plastic Specialty store to purchase varying quantities and viscosities of cyanoacrylate a.k.a. 'Crazy Glue'. In the past I've even gone through the process of allowing containers of glue from Lee Valley tools to 'breathe' and 'dry' to thicken up the gel. I just don't have time or the inclination to do that anymore. Most will find the options available at these stores to be runny and less viscous (it may run and be messy and/or you will use a fair amount of glue to get the job done).

EcoTech Coral Glue comes out of the squeeze bottle paste like. Think of it as a slow running Jell-O. Despite what the instructional video states (yes....there is an instructional video); you don't need a 'generous' amount. But I guess that's also a relative term. Bottom line: It sets well. You don't make a mess. You don't need a lot to get the job done. Apparently it also has a long shelf life. Shop and ask around and you'll find a huge swing in pricing. I've seen prices range from the current MSRP of $55 CDN to as high as $80 for a big 295ml bottle. It does come in smaller bottles/tubes.

Consider gluing or mounting your pieces with epoxy in your display once you've found the spot you and the coral 'like'. The $ you spend on a nice piece can be lost by a fish or snail knocking it over without you noticing it one day; causing injury or death to the piece you liked so much. It has happened to all of us at one point or another.

The closest alternative to this product is the "Two Little Fishies Corrafix" Cyanoacrylate Adhesive. It is more commonly found at LFS. It comes out nice and thick as well. Not as thick as the EcoTech; but it is a good alternative and more reasonable price point for most. "Two Little Fishies" just came out with a 'Pro' formula that is supposed to compete head on with the EcoTech Coral Glue; but I haven't had the opportunity to sample it yet.

Incidentally; the instructional video below can be applied to most types of cyanoacrylate/Crazy Glue as long as it isn't in a runny or free running liquid form.

http://ecotechmarine.com/media-gallery/video/coral-glue-mov/


----------



## RR37

Have you compared it to the BRS branded glue ? A buddy says its the same stuff which I find hard to believe. I've really only used the BRS stuff, least for the last 5 years.

Nice write up.


----------



## BIGSHOW

Excellent post.

I love this glue, only stuff I use now.


----------



## Taipan

Being a conspiracy theorist....I don't have any problems believing that all the glues are made by the same manufacturer lol  ....just in different viscosities. I feel the same way about true Salt manufacturers too - there are only a handful if I'm not mistaken; just slightly different formulations but a lot of branding.

I tried the BRS glue a long time ago and if memory serves; I would compare it to the "Two Little Fishies Corrafix" Cyanoacrylate Glue (non 'Pro' formula) in terms of consistency which is still pretty good.


----------



## sig

The tick Blue Line glue in small metal tubes is much better, but probably more expensive in the long run

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## TypeZERO

I like the brs thick 1oz glue. Did not do the calculations per oz with the ecotech to see who is cheaper but I personally dont like big bottles, I seem to get the very last 1/5th or so of the bottle dry up on me. (2 little fishies 2oz)


----------



## sig

TypeZERO said:


> I like the brs thick 1oz glue. Did not do the calculations per oz with the ecotech to see who is cheaper but I personally dont like big bottles, I seem to get the very last 1/5th or so of the bottle dry up on me. (2 little fishies 2oz)


very good observation. Until you are working a lot with propagation all these ehoteck are waste of money

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5

funny i was just thinking about this yesterday. i've been using the loctite super glue gel, but i swear you get like nothing in the tube and it's expensive ($8/tube) 

since i'll be doing the rock scape, and throwing all the corals from the 10gal into the new tank i'm going to need alot of glue, will try the echotech.


----------



## explor3r

Compare to others this glue to me is the best, is thick and easy to work with.
I always buy the big bottle since the small one dries up before you get a chance to finish it....THE BEST!!!!


----------



## wildexpressions

good review. I use and sell the Corrafix and to be honest it is all I know other than dollar store stuff. I may have to give Ecotech a try. Thanks


----------



## explor3r

wildexpressions said:


> good review. I use and sell the Corrafix and to be honest it is all I know other than dollar store stuff. I may have to give Ecotech a try. Thanks


Yes give it a try and you won't regret it, with one of the big bottles you will have enough for hundreds of frags.


----------



## Chromey

Bought some yesterday Because of you guys.... 

My Wife Hates Flavio and GTAA lol.


----------



## badmedicine

*C a glue*

I used to fly/build radio controlled airplanes. When I built them I would use a CA product called ZAP. Differing thickness from water thin all the way to something that came in a tube and was like toothpaste- all cyanocrylate.

I bet it would be great for coral propagation.


----------



## Taipan

I'm going to have to check that out....Thanks!


----------



## advanced reef aquatics

Zap is still available i think, expensive when you see the amount you are getting.


----------



## Taipan

Chromey said:


> Bought some yesterday Because of you guys....
> 
> My Wife Hates Flavio and GTAA lol.


It was $5 dollars just like everything else in your display. Is she really going to believe you spent $50+ on glue? 



advanced reef aquatics said:


> Zap is still available i think, expensive when you see the amount you are getting.


D'oh!


----------



## 50seven

Fastcap sells a CA woodworking glue in various viscosities. It's called 2P-10. $30 for a 10oz bottle in the gel form. 

Also has an instant activator, but I haven't tried that on a coral yet. Yet being the operative word. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## circky

Any stores within GTA carrying this at the moment? I called Big Als and Menagerie without luck.


----------



## explor3r

circky said:


> Any stores within GTA carrying this at the moment? I called Big Als and Menagerie without luck.


SEEUMARINE usually has it


----------



## circky

explor3r said:


> SEEUMARINE usually has it


Are you referring to SEAUMARINE in Richmond Hill? Just gave them a call and no luck either


----------



## explor3r

circky said:


> Are you referring to SEAUMARINE in Richmond Hill? Just gave them a call and no luck either


Yes thats correct, you can always order from goreef


----------



## reefkid96

circky said:


> Any stores within GTA carrying this at the moment? I called Big Als and Menagerie without luck.


Call flavio at advanced reef aquatics in Milton, he had some earlier today when I went in


----------



## sig

Ask SUM if he has Blue Line glue* in metal tubes*. It is much better than Echo glue, because it is not drying so fast.

do not buy purple Blue Line in plastic - it is not a thick gel

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Taipan

circky said:


> Any stores within GTA carrying this at the moment? I called Big Als and Menagerie without luck.


It was nice meeting you briefly at Advanced Reef today. Apologies I wasn't entirely attentive. I was busy on my hands and knees........looking for Marco Rock.


----------



## circky

reefkid96 said:


> Call flavio at advanced reef aquatics in Milton, he had some earlier today when I went in


Thanks! I went today and got a tube.



sig said:


> Ask SUM if he has Blue Line glue* in metal tubes*. It is much better than Echo glue, because it is not drying so fast.
> 
> do not buy purple Blue Line in plastic - it is not a thick gel


I'll try the Blue Line glue next time so I can compare the two firsthand.



Taipan said:


> It was nice meeting you briefly at Advanced Reef today. Apologies I wasn't entirely attentive. I was busy on my hands and knees........looking for Marco Rock.


Very nice meeting you too. I'll definitely take up on your offer of live rock/sand in the near future to help seed my new tank.


----------

